# PH Hobbies



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a "*PH Hobbies*" power controller, model PS3, that's not working. (hums good though)








Does anyone know if this company is still in business or has it perhaps been sold to another company?

If not, would anyone have any ideas where I might send it for repair?
I was thinking of somewhere like *Bridgewerks*.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

They are long gone.


----------



## bahn1225 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply George. 
I did look on your website where you implied that. 
Any suggestion on where I might have it repaired at?


----------

